# Sesathin



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sesamin was pointed out to me by a colleague about 3 years ago, when I basically did not even know what PPAR-alpha was. But I still wanted it badly, from that point on because of its remarkable effects on lipogenic and oxidative gene expression in rat livers and a study or two on body composition in rats - it basically appeared to be a super fish oil that would taste good and would not easily spoil.

Unfortunately, it was not commercially available at that time. And unavailable it remained, until less than a year ago. In that time, quite a bit more research was done on sesamin and quite a bit more research was done on pathways that sesamin modulates, and it had become clear that sesamin could be much more than an improvement on fish oil.

Unfortunately, raw materials were still quite pricey. As a brand-name supplement, such a product would probably run $100-$150+ per month. Meaning that, for most uses and most consumers, it just would not have been cost-effective.

Fortunately, after quite a bit of searching, and quite a bit of work, we have teamed with a supplier and drastically cut raw material costs, so we are able to bring this wonder substance to you , for less than $30 per month, without compromising on dosing.

So, with that aside, let's talk about why's and hows of this compound and its amazing potential for health and body composition.

Abstract

Sesamin is a naturally occurring lignan present in sesame oil. Sesamin, as sold commercially and as used in the great majority of the literature, is actually a 50-50 mixture of sesamin and its isomer epi-sesamin. It possesses great potential for decreasing fat mass and in fighting obesity and metabolic syndrome, via its potent positive effects on fatty acid oxidation and adipogenic gene expression. And, with research showing very strong correlations between inflammation, oxidative stress, obesity, and Metabolic Syndrome X, sesamin's anti-oxidant and anti-inflammatory properties could be just as important, if not more so.

It also has the potential to stack very well with other supplements that modulate these systems, such as LeptiGen, stimulants, androgens, and Ab-Solved.

Super Fish-Oil

The first study that struck me with sesamin was one showing it to be about 10-fold more potent than fish oil, in positively modulating expression of a battery of genes involved in storage and metabolism of triglycerides.

The obvious target for mediation is PPAR-alpha, as it is known to affect most of these. Another known mechanism of fish oil is via alteration of phospholipid membrane structure and properties - specifically, it promotes an increase in the unsaturation index of fatty acids, which is associated with increased lipolysis, increased leanness, and better insulin sensitivity.

A less obvious target, 3 years ago, was via mediation of inflammation/redox.

And Beyond

But, Sesamin also had some positive effects on gene expression not shared by fish-oils. A possible target for this is PPAR-gamma antagonism, though it increases gamma-tocephorol levels, and that is a PPAR-gamma AGONIST. Spook has also mentioned sesamin as an agonist, but I have never seen this, and it is in contrast to the way it mediates gene expression.

Alternatively, being both a more potent PPAR-alpha agonist, as well as being a potent anti-oxidant, it could be a matter of its superior mediation of inflammation and cellular REDOX state.

Let's look at all of this in more detail. Make note of all of the overlap and tie ins between PPAR, Lipogenic genes, fatty acid levels, obesity, insulin resistance, VAT, stress, inflammation, and REDOX. You may also notice how much it all ties in with previous writings by myself and Spook on leptin and cortisol.

----- Well, I did not get this done in time for the magazine release, so this teaser will have to do for a few days. And, to make up for it, I have also thrown in some bonus material for your reading pleasure.

A great many of you who are interested in sesamin learned about it and become intrigued by it, as a result of the following post, by Spook, about a year and a half ago. We've learned a lot since then, especially in regard to inflammation, the RAS-HPA system, REDOX, and their association with obesity and Metabolic Syndrome X, but it remains a damn good post.

What does it do:

Sesamin has a host of benefits. First it boosts hepatic (liver) and muscular mitochondria oxidation of fatty acids as well as boosting peroxisome fatty acid oxidation. Particularly episesamin is extremely potent boosting these two actions buy 2.1 hold and 5.1 hold in rats. When coupled with a diet rich in omega-3 fats (they seem to work synergistically) episesamin boosted them by 12.2 and 20.1 respectively. Now that's freaking impressive. It does this buy causing the DNA transcription of CPT (carnitine palmitoyl transferase) which is the rate limiting quantity in beta oxidation of fats in skeletal muscle and liver cells. So the gist is you burn more fat plain and simple.

It also protects the liver and kidneys. It prevents fatty liver from chronic ethanol ingestion. It has been used to treat stomach cancer in particular but also seems it may have some other uses as a cancer treatment. Finally it keeps vitamin E levels high either by recycling it or buy preventing its oxidation entirely (no one knows which for sure).

One last great affect of ingestion of these compounds is along with a boost in lipid metabolism it simultaneously lowers lipogenic enzymes in the liver, reducing the amount of fats that are esterfied for storage in adipose tissue. Rats fed a diet consisting of 0.4% sesmamin had four times less lipogenic enzymes in there liver cells.

Oh and it has very potent effects on blood cholesterol-along the lines of lipotor.

Why am I so excited about this stuff?

First and foremost a doubling of mitochondrial fatty acid oxidation it and of itself is fantastic. But a 20- fold increase in peroxisomal beta oxidation is even more impressive as it does not have the same self-regulating mechanisms that mitochondrial oxidation does. You burn too much fat and citrate buildup will shut down further fat oxidation. But not so with peroxisomal oxidation. So the bottom line is if there are lipids in your blood stream it will oxidize them. This is where the bulk of the research on this stuff is done. It was used in investigations on hyperlipidemia (lots of fat in your blood) which is common in diabetics. So coupled with the standard fat loss stuff that causes adipose to release its payload. Sesamin will cause more fat to be burned and less of it to get reintegrated into adipose tissue at the next meal.

Just as important, and what makes this so amazing, is that it exerts these effects in a Fed State. That's right you read that correctly: in a Fed State. Can someone say nutrient partitioning agent? Imagine bulking but your muscle is burning 20 times more fat when at rest. Imagine how many damn calories you could consume and still stay lean. In fact all of these studies where I am pulling numbers from are FED ANIMALS and FED TYPE I and II DIABETICS !!!! Imagine what Sesamin will do in a fasted state. We all know insulin is talked about a lot when it comes to nutrient partitioning, but I think this handles the other side of the equation. So basically sesamin can be used during maintenance or bulking to stay lean and make sure you burn more fat at rest. And, Sesamin can also be used during a diet burn a lot more fat.

So to summarize the benefits:

1. Huge increase in fat burning.

2. Burn more fat when dieting and when FED.

3. Protects the liver from necrosis.

4. Protects the kidneys from renal failure.

5. Improves cholesterol profile dramatically.

6. Has anti-cancer properties.

7. Protects or elevates vitamin E in the blood stream.

By Par Deus


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

SteveRandall notes that: "I've been taking SesaThin and it has SURPASSED my expectations about getting me lean-I was away with my girlfriend on a vacation for a couple of days and I pretty much gave up on carb cycling for the last couple of days (just been eating pretty much whatever). Here's what I noticed 1) appetite is pretty mild (usually I'm a lot hungrier -- there is definitely an appetite suppression that I noticed on it at least for me) 2) I'm staying very lean still despite eating burgers, fries and pretty fatty foods."

Prolangtum reports that: "Since starting SesaThin, I am down 5 lbs. No other explanation really can be fathomed by me, as it is the only thing that has changed diet and training wise. I even cheated quite a bit this weekend, and the scale still registered a solid 5 lbs down...It seems to raise my carb tolerance quite a bit."

And kimboinatl adds: "I ate like crap this week. To try and keep fat gain to a minimum I used anywhere from 2-3 capfuls of SesaThin (depended on exactly what I was planning on eating). Yesterday I cut my carbs. Today I measured my waist and it's the same size it was before I started the binge. I think the SesaThin definitely helped."

Beast's results were similar: "SesaThin + H.E.A.T. Stack (received free from Avant Labs): To my surprise, I lost 2.5 pounds last week. I say [it's] surprising because I am still eating a lot and do not feel like I am dieting at all. H.E.A.T Stack also helps with my appetite. I will keep a closer eye on my weight loss (specifically fat loss) and how this stack progresses. If I keep losing at this pace, I will be SHREDDED!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

tastes nice and nutty (some people hate the taste though)

clen+this+fish oils = me losing about 5% bodyfat


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You got a link to this bro?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lignans?

Flax seed has the highest amount of lignans of any other source.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/product.php?productID=37


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

I too have taken this for a while, I use Avant Labs - Sesathin, believe it to be good stuff


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

it's great for peace of mind, you can have a cheat meal, bit of this and not worry about it.


----------



## Boxer (Feb 19, 2005)

Truewarrior1 said:


> http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/product.php?productID=37


Interesting product BUT there is no data with humans with this stuff. All the evidence is with rats.

It may be a great product but my money is staying in my pocket at the moment.


----------



## Da Vinci (Feb 23, 2005)

TrueWarrior, that information was actually written by Spook 

I doubt it matters much though, everyone thinks they're the same person anyway.

Boxer, correct, there are no double-blind peer-review studies on sesamin using humans, but there is a lot of positive user feedback regarding the SesaThin product. You'd do yourself justice to check it out.


----------

